# This Stinks!



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

*the two "headlights" of today!







*

and I fancy them both

















~jacob


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Love 'em both.

I was invited to a crayfish and akvavit party in Stockholm once, fantastic. All the ceremony of sucking the juice out then cracking the claws. The akvavit was good too as was singing a song after every glass. My mates tried to teach me various Swedish drinking songs, in return I had them all singing 'Ilkley moor bar tat' .

cheers

Andy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice Jacob, love the photo!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great photo and great watch Jacob


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

foztex said:


> Love 'em both.
> 
> I was invited to a crayfish and akvavit party in Stockholm once, fantastic. All the ceremony of sucking the juice out then cracking the claws. The akvavit was good too as was singing a song after every glass. My mates tried to teach me various Swedish drinking songs, in return I had them all singing 'Ilkley moor bar tat' .
> 
> ...


Aaah, nice to hear that you are familiar with this Swedish tradition Andy









Well the party is over and the akvavit as well









You need to translate" Ilkley moor bar tat" for me.

take care...

~jacob


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Nice Jacob, love the photo!


Thanks Nalu and JoT!

Early this morning when the pic was taken, my wife showed up (in the kitchen) she looks at me with *BIG* eyes







, shakes her head







and without a word she went back to bed.









cheers

~jacob


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

watchless said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Love 'em both.
> ...


Its a folk song Jacob









I learned it while I was in the Cub Scouts









Ilkley Moor Bar T'at

Where 'as tha bin since ah saw thee, ah saw thee

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Where 'as tha bin sin ah saw thee

Where 'as tha bin sin ah saw thee (without thy trousers on)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at (owzat?)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Thou's bin a courtin Mary Jane, Mary Jane

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Thou's bin a courtin Mary Jane

Thou's bin a courtin Mary Jane (without thy trousers on)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at (owzat?)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Tha's gonna catch tha death of cold, death of cold

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Tha's gonna catch tha death of cold

Tha's gonna catch tha death of cold (without thy trousers on)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at (owzat?)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Then we shall 'ave to bury thee, bury thee

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Then we shall 'ave to bury thee

Then we shall 'ave to bury thee (without thy trousers on)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at (owzat?)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Then t'worms'll come and eat thee up, eat thee up

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Then t'worms'll come and eat thee up

Then t'worms'll come and eat thee up (without thy trousers on)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at (owzat?)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Then ducks'll come and eat up t'worms, eat up t'worms

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Then ducks'll come and eat up t'worms

Then ducks'll come and eat up t'worms (without thy trousers on)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at (owzat?)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Then we shall come and eat up t'ducks, eat up t'ducks

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Then we shall come and eat up t'ducks

Then we shall come and eat up t'ducks (without thy trousers on)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at (owzat?)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Then we shall all 'ave etten thee, etten thee

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

Then we shall all 'ave etten thee

Then we shall all 'ave etten thee (without thy trousers on)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at (owzat?)

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

On Ilkley Moor b'ah t'at

But the Scout Masters version substituted ( without thy trousers on )

For: ( Where the ducks fly backwards)

I think anyway







It was a long time ago now and maybe Ive blanked out the memory of what happened at those camps
















Its a Yorkshire thing


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

The version we used to sing had "without no trousers on" instead of jase's "without thy trousers on"

and we sang "where the ducks play football" at the end of each chorus.

top song

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I admit I just lifted that version after a Google Andy, Im sure there are a multitude of slight variations









No you say it, your right, the ducks flying backwards was after the chorus


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I admit I just lifted that version after a Google Andy, Im sure there are a multitude of slight variations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you for the song!









Jacob


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Someone had better explain "b'ah t'at" means without hat, ie it blew off in the gales they have on the moors and hence the reference to catching your death of cold!

bloody northerners why can't you speak properly?


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Someone had better explain "bâ€™ah tâ€™at" means without hat, ie it blew off in the gales they have on the moors and hence the reference to catching your death of cold!
> 
> bloody northerners why can't you speak properly?


Thanks Paul, I feel much better now. Im not alone









Me being a scout and all.









~jacob


----------

